# Laser Printer Transfer Paper, is this a good thing



## clicksigns (May 15, 2007)

Hi Folks

Just want to get inputs about transfer paper for laser printer. How good is this. Here is a website that sells to us.
Transfer Paper Canada - Your transfer source.

Is this a good thing. Quality or durability. Does anyone used it.

Alex


----------



## dragonfry (Mar 4, 2008)

The Techni Print and Image Clip are both products i use and would endorse. 
The Laser 1 Opaque is not a product i liked at all. Thick, heavy and for me difficult to get a good impressing of.
There are better papers avilable for darks like Image Clip Dark and Koncert paper.
Try the sample pack and see how they work out for you. Befor you actually press anything search this site for questins about these products and see what others have worked out as the best method.
I had to tweak image clip and techni print to work with my equipemnt and you will have to do the same.
This is because there are so many presses, printers and papers avilable on the market. Let the seller know what your printing with and what press you have so they can offer suggestions.
fry


----------



## lawill (Oct 14, 2010)

I just used the imageClip self weeding paper for the first time today. I watched this video:
YouTube - How To Screen Print: Self Weeding Heat Transfer Paper
and it really worked as easy as it does in the video. I got the paper in the mail and made a full color and a black and white first try today.


----------



## toocool71 (Oct 25, 2010)

what lazer printer would you refer to someone just starting


----------



## dragonfry (Mar 4, 2008)

Well that would totally depend on your budget. If you have unlimited cash, go top shelf and get a full sized Cannon, Ricoh, or other office printer.
I got lucky and landed a last unit in stock Ricoh Aficio full sized office printer. It was on sale for $3000. Which is a good deal. 
But most people starting out don't want to drop 3K into a printer for something that just wants to hobby around with.
You can get some really nice home units for about $200 to $500. I prefer laser printers over ink jet for several reasons. 
1 dry toner will never dry up and go bad like inkjets will.
2 dry toner can 1000's of images vs. the few 100 an inkjet can offer.
3 Toners have very good wash ability, you need the right brand of ink or it may wash off the shirt.
You’re also going to need a heat press, they aren't cheap either. But plenty of good units available second hand.
And the papers cost a bundle.
The cheapest part of shirt printing is the shirts!
Check out our vender’s directory and price shop the different products available. Someone has the products you want and are willing to work with for the right price.


----------



## toocool71 (Oct 25, 2010)

are monchrome laser printer ok to buy, i want to do self weeding paper


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

toocool71 said:


> are monchrome laser printer ok to buy, i want to do self weeding paper


They will work, but will only get you black print.


----------



## barcelona10 (Apr 15, 2011)

where can i buy a good printer for self weeding paper and also regular transfer paper?


----------



## jemiesranova (Apr 21, 2011)

I want to order in large numbers for the latest model but I do not know what to order where and how the payment and delivery system..







....?


----------



## tonytw (Nov 20, 2006)

We are getting ready to purchase a Toshiba 5520 c color lazer printer awsome printer what type of transfere paper does anyone recommend and where do we get it,,, thanks tony


----------



## mulchsupply (Apr 3, 2014)

Hi

I work at a garden center- we want to make our own t-shirts using our Ricoh Aficio sp C311N laser printer...

What is the best transfer paper to use? We are looking for decent quality for our employee tshirts- we are not selling the shirts so I do not think the bossman will approve purchasing any heat presses or anything other than the transfer paper itself... will the tshirts still be able to be made without having issues with bleeding when we wash them?

Please send response email to [email protected]


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

mulchsupply said:


> I do not think the bossman will approve purchasing any heat presses or anything other than the transfer paper itself...



I've not heard of any laser paper that will work without using a heat press.


----------

